# Reloading Data for a 223



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

I need data on the Hornady 45 gr. Hornets for my 223


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The Hodgen powder company has load data. 6mmbr.com also has a 223 page and they have some good loads posted.

Chuck Norris doesn't wash his clothes, he disembowels them.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You can try reloaders nest too.


----------

